# Uplink Activity for the Week of 4-11-6 ....... (EchoStar 10 startup)



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

7220 KSPR MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7221 KOLR MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7222 KYTV MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7223 KSFX MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7224 KWBM MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7225 KDL MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7226 KOZK MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9310 WATE MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9311 WVLT MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9312 WBIR MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9313 WTNZ MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9314 WBXX MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9316 WKOP MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9318 WVLR MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

These channels are scheduled Off air until 4 am EDT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Note that the first spotbeams on E10 to be lit up are replacements for the ConUS transponder 12. I've attached a picture of all the spotbeams across the US where E10 uses transponder 12.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

7336 WCLP MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7350 WEAR MOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7351 WKRG MOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7352 WPMI MOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7353 WALA MOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7354 WBPG MOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7355 WJTC MOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7357 WSRE MOVED FROM Tp 24 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7358 WHBR MOVED FROM Tp 22 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 7 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9030 KTNV MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9031 KLAS MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9032 KVBC MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9033 KVVU MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9034 KVWB MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9036 KLVX MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9037 KINC MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9038 KBLR MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9039 KFBT MOVED FROM Tp 2s4 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome ;0 Let the moves Begin ;0 I cant wait until it's just Echo8 for the conus... Echo6 has very poor reception on the fringe!  I wonder when that cutover will happen! I also wonder if they will up the power levels on Echo 8 now that it has such a lesser load.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At the moment ONE transponder has been turned off on E6/E8 to allow the E10 spots on TP12 to become active. There will be more ConUS transponders turned off to allow further use of E10. When (if) they start turning off spotbeams on E8 it will save some more power, however E8 will have to take over completely for E6 before E10 can be fully used.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool james nice chart


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

So does this mean the SuperDISH is done for?


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, There will be a stage when that happens I am sure (a full shutdown). I wonder how many transponders all these spots take up. It was just 2,4,6,8,10 before. Now it is 12. How many do you recon it will take to do all of Echo 10's spots? How many spots can exist on one Transponder?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

see for yourself









TPs 12,18,20,23,25,26,27,29,31 will be put into spot beam service for E10

Tp 18 and TP 20 are set to be converted because they only have local channels on them right now anyways.

TP16 has all local channels but is not designated to go spot, so the contents of that TP will probably be swaped with another TP


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Plus TP04 - less TP 27/29/31 until the FCC allows.
It is a good question whether E8's spotbeams will be turned off when E10 is fully operational. That is a lot of transponders to be taken from ConUS for spotbeams!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I was thinking that also. I bet the spots on E8 will go off since E10 pretty much has it covered, I thought that's the backup sat anyways, or is it E6?


----------



## Bob TeaTow (Aug 29, 2002)

music_beans said:


> So does this mean the SuperDISH is done for?


Probably not for a long while. (Repackaged by Dish) Ethnic/foreign channels still have to go CONUS and I doubt that moving all the locals over to spots will free up enough bandwidth. Apparently Dish1000(129) is for HighDef subscribers.

Anyone who KNOWS the master plan that phases out some or all of the rented bandwidth at 105 and/or 121, please let us know!


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob TeaTow said:


> Anyone who KNOWS the master plan that phases out some or all of the rented bandwidth at 105 and/or 121, please let us know!


Well, I don't "KNOW" the master plan but the Ku-band bandwidth at 121 is an asset--it is not leased. The Ku-band bandwidth at 105 is leased. I maintain my earlier assertion that SuperDiSH 121 shall remain for the indefinite future for international packages. DiSH has a *major* competitive advantage with its international packages from 121. They have more channels than Globecast and several times more than DirecTV.


----------



## Bob TeaTow (Aug 29, 2002)

Yup, I'm sure that the foreign/ethnic/"internationals" are very profitable for Dish.
Especially considering the $$$ amount of each subscription, which are high even for channels that a more saavy consumer could get FTA.

Question - Will dish build/install a single dish for 110/119/121/129?


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob TeaTow said:


> Yup, I'm sure that the foreign/ethnic/"internationals" are very profitable for Dish.
> Especially considering the $$$ amount of each subscription, which are high even for channels that a more saavy consumer could get FTA.


Some markets are not well-served by FTA. Chinese is practically non-existent, even with a motorized dish like mine. I intended to use my FTA rig for Chinese but gave up and went to SuperDiSH. I'm reasonably certain that the Globecast FTA channels are FTA on an introductory basis until such time Globecast earns enough revenue to pay for CAM licenses. Of course that introductory period has been a couple of years already as there is a good number of scrambled international packages.

But that doesn't have much to do with E*10...


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

I do know for sure that Echo 8 will run CONUS only, no spots and that Echo 6 is moving .. somewhere... ;0 I never knew it was so few conus channel to be left on 110 though. wow... eek! ;0 I wonder if the HD thats on there now will move then to 129 or 61.5? It doesnt seem like they have much left space wise. time for some real MPEG4 then ;0 Also it would seem prudent to up the power on Echo 8 too if its running so few transponders!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

aegrotatio said:


> Some markets are not well-served by FTA. Chinese is practically non-existent, even with a motorized dish like mine.


I count about 11 unique FTA Chinese channels, but I don't know how many are religious or otherwise narrowly targeted. http://www.ftalist.com/chinese.htm

GlobeCast (http://www.globecastwtv.com/) doesn't show any Chinese channels in their menu of subscription choices, so I don't have any particular reason to expect those channels to be scrambled soon. Of course, with FTA, yaneverknow. 

We now return you to your original thread, already in progress...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

carload said:


> We now return you to your original thread, already in progress...


Yes please. Preparing for the night two movements.

I will mention that E6 will be going silent (eventually) due to E10's arrival and use at 110°. E6 is an old satellite that wasn't designed to have several uplink centers shooting at it on the same transponder. It's a one for one deal. Every transponder kept active on E6 is an uplink from each center that cannot be used for spots.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks johnh


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

What is due to move tonight? Anyone? Also, what was on Tr # 12 before it went spot and where did it go? 

-Doggfather


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TP12 Conus had two local markets that are now on their own spotbeams on TP12. (Knoxville TN and Springfield MO.)

Then E* lit up a couple more spotbeams.
Tonight it looks like another TP12 spotbeam will be lit up.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

This may be a simple question, when the locals are moved to 110 from 121 will they still be mirrored on 121 and if so how does the receiver know which sat to receive signal from, the reason I ask is that my locals are tp29 at 121, when I check the installation screen it says so, but when I cancel I get a brief searching for sat message and it shows 110 spotbeam 12.

Bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Moves" are just that. The station goes away on the old satellite. A completely installed SuperDish should see no difference.

Look for "added" for stations that are put in a new place while remaining at the old. If a station is available on more than one satellite the receiver picks one. There doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason to the choice.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

no, they will be moved


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

E8 might have to stay on spots for 2,6,8,10 for a while if Dish cannot work out a deal with DIRECTV to use 27,29,31 on E10. Which would mean E6 would also be stuck at 110 for a while. I hope Dish comes up with a deal with the FCC/DIRECTV soon to be able to use all of E10.


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

Are the current international channels on 61.5 (ie Greek channels) will stay on 61.5
or would they move them to 121 or 110?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Not 110. Most likely stay where they are for some time.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Doggfather said:


> What is due to move tonight? Anyone? Also, what was on Tr # 12 before it went spot and where did it go?
> 
> -Doggfather


To answer the question, if Dish keeps to the schedule tonight some or all of the channels from the following cities will move:
Flint from 121 to 110
Detroit from 110 (E*8)/61.5 to 110 (Only a few channels from this market)
Grand Rapids from 119 to 110
Duluth from 110 (E*8) to 110 (E*10)
Houston 119/148 to 110
Joplin from 105 to 110
Philidelphia from 110 (E*8)/61.5 to 110 (E*10)
Yakima from 110 (E*8) to 110 (E*10)

No moves planned tomorrow night.

Planned for Thursday:

Albany, GA
Boise
Bakersfield
Baltimore
Burlington
Charleston
Cedar Rapids
Evansville
Florence
Ft. Meyers
Greensboro/Winston-Salem
Harrisburg
Lexington
Louisville
Madison
Milwaukee
Oaklahoma City
Panama City
Paducah
Roanoke/Lynchburg
San Juan
Tallahassee
Traverse City 
Washington

Next Tuesday

Austin
Baltimore (one or two remaning channels)
Cincinnati
Gainesville
Jacksonville
Green Bay
Honolulu
La Crosse
Louisville
Monterey
Nashville
New Orleans
Salt Lake City
Santa Barbara
San Antonio

A week from Thursday
Atlanta
Augusta, GA
Baton Rouge
Charlotte
Chico
Columbus, MS
Detroit (Most of the channels)
Flint (The remaining channels)
Ft. Wayne
Indianapolis
Jackson
Lansing
Little Rock
Macon
Memphis
Sacramento
San Francisco
Terre Haute
Toledo
Tri-Cities (Bristol)

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Tony. I noticed that South Bend is missing from the list. Probably just an oversight. It is good to see the list.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

James Long said:


> Note that the first spotbeams on E10 to be lit up are replacements for the ConUS transponder 12. I've attached a picture of all the spotbeams across the US where E10 uses transponder 12.


Ok I see way too many circles, which beam is for Madison? I would like to know if someone I know can take his Dish up to Superior and still get a signal for Madison.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehren said:


> Ok I see way too many circles, which beam is for Madison? I would like to know if someone I know can take his Dish up to Superior and still get a signal for Madison.


The one to the left is S23 where Madison is expected to go (on Thursday). It apparently covers most of the UP nearly all the way to the bridge. (See attached.)

BTW: It appears that some markets being moved on April 19th and May 5th will be going to spotbeams on 119° that are being vacated by moves to E10.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Spotbeam 12s13 is alive on E10. (Detroit/Flint/Grand Rapids)

Signal Strength: 95-97 (ViP622 w/SD105 - old signal strength was lower)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Transponder 12 is hot in Philadelphia area now. Only a measly 94-96 out of 100.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Uplink report?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One more spot each uplinked from Mt Jackson, New Braunfels and Spokane ... three new spots from Monee.
All downlinked on TP12. Includes channels from 61.5°, 105°, 110°, 119°, 121° and 148°. It's a shuffle!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Curious question, could E*6 be on the move to 129? There had been some rumors of another bird going to the 129 slot.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

It could be, but it will be a ways away, they havent event applied for the move yet. The plan is too unload everything off of E6, have E8 and E10 going, then determine what is going to happen with E6... However since E10 has a dispute for some transponders, E6 may need to kick around a little longer...


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> BTW: It appears that some markets being moved on April 19th and May 5th will be going to spotbeams on 119° that are being vacated by moves to E10.


Probably. But the schedule appears to show a number of moves on May 5 from wings and old spots to E10's prohibited transponders, so take predictions with many grains of salt.

NoVa:
T3 124
T4, T6 pegged at 125 (probably 10-20 point margin based on past rain fades)
T12 83


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> It could be, but it will be a ways away, they havent event applied for the move yet. The plan is too unload everything off of E6, have E8 and E10 going, then determine what is going to happen with E6... However since E10 has a dispute for some transponders, E6 may need to kick around a little longer... if they find some areas where E6 and E10 transponders dont overlap...


E6 is ConUS. All of it's transponders overlap E10. 

The key problem is uplinks. E6 isn't smart enough to tell the difference between an uplink from Illinois and an uplink from Texas. There are six uplink centers trying to reuse each uplink transponder channel. Each transponder channel used by E6 is five uplinks that cannot use that channel. E6 must go for E10 to be fully operational.

E8 is smarter with uplinks designed to look only at Colorado and Arizona and take uplinks from each site. E10 works around those uplinks and adds four more sites.

The moves so far (tonight included) have 10 new uplinks from the four new uplink center on various transponders. All of them (so far) are being downlinked on TP12.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Oops, lol.. its late... hehe


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

James/John,

Better question, why phase it like they are? Why not just one shot all of it... Obviously they want to check problems but still...

Also, have they shut off the stations they have moved away from yet? So if you were getting a station on 61, are you still on 61 or now on 110?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: It appears that some markets being moved on April 19th and May 5th will be going to spotbeams on 119° that are being vacated by moves to E10.
> ...


I'm thinking of "5s11" and "7s11" on E7 at 119°. On May 5th both of these spot transponder's current load will be on E10 transponders (some of that load is moving tonight). South Bend locals (and perhaps Terre Haute) would move there instead of to 110°.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

7536 WFUM MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7537 WAQP MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7539 WDCQ MOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7574 WDIO MOVED FROM Tp 2s7 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7575 KDLH MOVED FROM Tp 2s7 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7576 KBJR MOVED FROM Tp 8s7 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7577 KQDS MOVED FROM Tp 8s7 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7580 WDSE MOVED FROM Tp 8s7 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7581 KRII MOVED FROM Tp 10s7 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7868 KODE MOVED FROM Tp 21 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7869 KOAM MOVED FROM Tp 21 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7870 KSNF MOVED FROM Tp 21 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7871 KFJX MOVED FROM Tp 21 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7873 KOZJ MOVED FROM Tp 21 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 20 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8036 WTVS MOVED FROM Tp 10s10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8037 WADL MOVED FROM Tp 27 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8150 WPVI MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8151 KYW MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8152 WCAU MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8153 WTXF MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8154 WPHL MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8155 WPSG MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8156 WHYY MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8157 WTVE MOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8158 WUVP MOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8159 WWSI MOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8161 WNJS MOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8162 WYBE MOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8164 WFMZ MOVED FROM Tp 6s13 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8710 WZZM MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8711 WWMT MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8712 WOOD MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8713 WXMI MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8716 WGVU MOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8720 WTLJ MOVED FROM Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8721 WOTV MOVED FROM Tp 7s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 13 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9365 KAPP MOVED FROM Tp 6s1 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9366 KIMA MOVED FROM Tp 6s1 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9367 KNDU MOVED FROM Tp 6s1 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9368 KCYU MOVED FROM Tp 6s1 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9371 KYVE MOVED FROM Tp 3s3 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9372 KTNW MOVED FROM Tp 3s3 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9373 KAZW MOVED FROM Tp 6s1 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 45 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9825 XWWMT, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9826 XWOOD, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks John... Here we go. 

see ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Better question, why phase it like they are? Why not just one shot all of it... Obviously they want to check problems but still...


There are a lot of channels to shuffle. I'd rather have them do it over several weeks than try to rush nearly a thousand changes in a night.


alebowgm said:


> Also, have they shut off the stations they have moved away from yet? So if you were getting a station on 61, are you still on 61 or now on 110?


Channels "moved" should be gone from the old location. At least not tuneable. If you have satellite DBS cards you may see the scrambled feed at the old location for a little while, but the 'big table' that JohnH enjoys reading (and officially tells your receiver where to go to find the channel) will point to the new location. In other words, proper receivers will see the channels from the new locations and not the old.

BTW: Thanks again JohnH for staying on top of all this and to TNGTony for archiving it all in an easy to read chart.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

James, what transponder is west Texas on? Is it 1 of the conflict transponders with D* that seems to be a pain right now about it or not?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> James/John,
> 
> Better question, why phase it like they are? Why not just one shot all of it... Obviously they want to check problems but still...
> 
> Also, have they shut off the stations they have moved away from yet? So if you were getting a station on 61, are you still on 61 or now on 110?


One shot would be almost 1000 channels. 

If a channel has moved you are getting it at the new location. It may also still reside at the old location as they do not always take down the old right away.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ok... I was wondering, because we were not seeing any 'removed' for channels that were on 105, 121, 61 or 148 in his reports...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MSoper72 said:


> James, what transponder is west Texas on? Is it 1 of the conflict transponders with D* that seems to be a pain right now about it or not?


West Texas is a problem. The filing E* made with the FCC showed a spot pointing there (s27) but I couldn't find any TPs in the downlink listing. I left it empty on the charts I made. North Texas' E10 spot (Lubbock and north) had two TPs listed, one is unusable due to the conflict with D*. New Mexico's E10 spot had two TPs listed with both unusable.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> West Texas is a problem. The filing E* made with the FCC showed a spot pointing there (s27) but I couldn't find any TPs in the downlink listing. I left it empty on the charts I made. North Texas' E10 spot (Lubbock and north) had two TPs listed, one is unusable due to the conflict with D*. New Mexico's E10 spot had two TPs listed with both unusable.


I read that E* had a conflict with D* about T27, but I noticed that currently both Lubbock and San Angelo, Texas are both on 148 bird. I do have a 2nd dish pointed to the 148 location in case west Texas is put on that bird till they get the conflict with D* over with and switched to the 110 location. I'll keep my fingers' crossed and knock on wood.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> I'm thinking of "5s11" and "7s11" on E7 at 119°. On May 5th both of these spot transponder's current load will be on E10 transponders (some of that load is moving tonight). South Bend locals (and perhaps Terre Haute) would move there instead of to 110°.


Right, but if I'm reading it correctly, the schedule Scott posted over in SatGuys shows the St. Louis and Chicago channels on those spots moving to E10 transponders 29 and 31, respectively, which is currently prohibited. Hence my caveat.



James Long said:


> West Texas is a problem. The filing E* made with the FCC showed a spot pointing there (s27) but I couldn't find any TPs in the downlink listing. I left it empty on the charts I made. North Texas' E10 spot (Lubbock and north) had two TPs listed, one is unusable due to the conflict with D*. New Mexico's E10 spot had two TPs listed with both unusable.


Same schedule shows no moves planned to either west Texas spot, but Albuquerque is shown moving to transponder 27 on the NM spot May 5. (See previous caveat. )

T12 still reading 83&#8230;


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> Ok... I was wondering, because we were not seeing any 'removed' for channels that were on 105, 121, 61 or 148 in his reports...


A "REMOVED" is implied with a "MOVED".


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

What about the Cleveland Locals. I didn't see them mention on any of the schedules?

Thanks.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Cleveland scheduled 5-5 to T31s9 -- currently prohibited.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> A "REMOVED" is implied with a "MOVED".


Right, but I figured if they didn't remove it from the orgianting location (ie, if it is still uplinked to 61,105,119,121,149) that when they do, eventually, you would make note of it...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the good info!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No. If it moved, the original location is not in the system tables and of no real concern as it does not affect system operation. I do not track dead air space so to speak.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

At retailer chat today.. they mentioned Portuguise and maybe some other ones moving from 121 to 148 and 61.5 sometime this week...

Other internationals at 121, they said, will be moving too from time to time to 148 and 61.5 ("throughout 2006 and 2007" they said)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Right, but if I'm reading it correctly, the schedule Scott posted over in SatGuys shows the St. Louis and Chicago channels on those spots moving to E10 transponders 29 and 31, respectively, which is currently prohibited. Hence my caveat.


I have not seen a post with transponder channels, only with their four digit numbers. (Doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but I have not seen it.)

Indy and Grand Rapids should be able to leave those spots (GR already has). Even if the conflict prevents Chicago's and St Louis' moves there should be room for South Bend and Terre Haute.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The last digit of the TID is the clue as to the Tp Number. If the last digit is 1, it would be Tp 31. Since you know all of the Tps used by E* 10 then the last digit of the TID is the same as the last digit of the Tp number.


----------



## Mauky (Apr 12, 2006)

Darkman said:


> At retailer chat today.. they mentioned Portuguise and maybe some other ones moving from 121 to 148 and 61.5 sometime this week...
> 
> Other internationals at 121, they said, will be moving too from time to time to 148 and 61.5 ("throughout 2006 and 2007" they said)


I just installed a superdish and removed my 61.5 to have a one dish solution that was capable of getting Brazilian and Italian channels on 121. So now you are saying that they are going to make me put the 61.5 up again? I hope your wrong because that would be almost impossible for me now. Nobody said anything about 121 international becoming obsolete any time soon. Because I asked when I orderd the SD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> I have not seen a post with transponder channels, only with their four digit numbers. (Doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but I have not seen it.)


TID -- tpn 
2xy0 - 20
2xy1 - 31
2xy2 - 12
2xy3 - 23
2xy4 - 4
2xy5 - 25
2xy6 - 26
2xy7 - 27
2xy8 - 18
2xy9 - 29

x: 0 - Uplink 1 
x: 1 - Uplink 2 
x: 2 - Uplink 5
x: 3 - Uplink 6 
x: 4 - Uplink 4 
x: 5 - Uplink 3

y: 0~9 - ?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

James, would it be possible to get a larger map made of the expect Echo10 Contour map made. The one which you or Tony posted looks awsome but it is so small, you can't even see some of the ovals and differenate which is which...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> I just installed a superdish and removed my 61.5 to have a one dish solution that was capable of getting Brazilian and Italian channels on 121. So now you are saying that they are going to make me put the 61.5 up again? I hope your wrong because that would be almost impossible for me now. Nobody said anything about 121 international becoming obsolete any time soon. Because I asked when I orderd the SD.


The plan is to mirror all of the international programming that is on 121 at 61 and 148. They will not eliminate the programming from 121 in the near future, because there are lots of people that are on the 1dish solution for international stations right now...

However, eventually (a guess would be at least a year away) they may begin to phase out the 121 internationals back to the wings... Dont worry about it now...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Something that should be noted about channels moving to E10, which will be bad news for those of you who have your entire DMAs on 148, is that none of those DMAs are expected to move (this is after looking at the chart SatGuys posted on their website). That means the following DMAs will remain on 148. 

Grand Junction CO
Medford, OR
Amarillo, TX
Idaho Falls, ID
Cheyenne, WY
Lubbock, TX
Casper, Wy
Bismarck, ND
Rapid City, SD
San Angelo, TX
Abilene-Sweetwater, TX
Twin Falls, ID
Great Falls, MT
Billings, MO

Any market that was split between 148, 119 and 110, as expected, will be moved... 

With the freed up space, expect more internationals being mirroed from 121, or the chance for small DMAs like the ones just listed to appear on 61.5 or 148... International's are more likely though...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Mauky said:


> I just installed a superdish and removed my 61.5 to have a one dish solution that was capable of getting Brazilian and Italian channels on 121. So now you are saying that they are going to make me put the 61.5 up again? I hope your wrong because that would be almost impossible for me now. Nobody said anything about 121 international becoming obsolete any time soon. Because I asked when I orderd the SD.


That is EXACTLY what i am saying (what they are saying rather actually)...

The good news in your case maybe though - Italian / Brazilian wasn't mentined as going from 121 this week.. - so maybe some time 2006 or 2007 .. (hopefully later rather than sooner for your case)

But i would call DISH directly and personally ask some tech support about your situation relating to this matter..


----------



## Mauky (Apr 12, 2006)

Darkman said:


> That is EXACTLY what i am saying (what they are saying rather actually)...
> 
> The good news in your case maybe though - Italian / Brazilian wasn't mentined as going from 121 this week.. - so maybe some time 2006 or 2007 .. (hopefully later rather than sooner for your case)
> 
> But i would call DISH directly and personally ask some tech support about your situation relating to this matter..


I called them and they said they had no information regarding those channels moving. I don't know if they are lieing or just not informed. But I did speak to a tech support person. I got concerned because you mentioned Portuguese and I assumed Brazilian since that is the langauge that is spoken on the Brazilian channels. I hope they take the "mirror" route for a while at least.
Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

280 TENIS, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

579 INTER now available on the wings.

8215 and 9072 KZCO now available.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are not likely any plans to remove any International Channels from 121 anytime soon. The term "moving" as concerns the migration to the wings is a mis-nomer as the channels are just being mirrored there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> There are not likely any plans to remove any International Channels from 121 anytime soon. The term "moving" as concerns the migration to the wings is a mis-nomer as the channels are just being mirrored there.


Isn't that why you use the word "added"? 


JohnH said:


> The last digit of the TID is the clue as to the Tp Number. If the last digit is 1, it would be Tp 31. Since you know all of the Tps used by E* 10 then the last digit of the TID is the same as the last digit of the Tp number.


Ahhh ... tricky. Thanks.

What threw me was tomorrow night's moves to 2xx5 transponders with no moves from 225 listed (and yet 216 appears to be soon vacant). I figured that a direct digit method wouldn't work. Glad it does.

Looks like 225 is only being used for the "tell the customers they might lose their locals" channels and is otherwise vacant and ready for tomorrow night.

A similar problem happens on April 17th ... lots of moves to 2xx3 yet nothing coming from 223. Hmmm ...


----------



## dishnh (Jun 6, 2004)

I did not see on the list the date that Boston, MA DMA locals on 61.5 will be switched to 110. Does anyone know what date that would be? Thanks!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like May 5


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Isn't that why you use the word "added"? Ahhh ... tricky. Thanks.
> 
> What threw me was tomorrow night's moves to 2xx5 transponders with no moves from 225 listed (and yet 216 appears to be soon vacant). I figured that a direct digit method wouldn't work. Glad it does.
> 
> ...


Be sure to watch the 2, 6, 8 and 10 spots to see if all of one are empty. 223 could move there. 216 does seem likely for a target also.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here's a larger look at the spotbeams on E10. Each spotbeam number is only within one circle. Many of the beams overlap with most of them not using the same transponders in an overlap. There are smaller contours that can be drawn. It is likely that the markets on each beam will be close to the center of the beam.

Enjoy!

(See post 81 for an update.)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks james for your art work the visuals really help!

Are you taking requests?

Because if you have rrom do you think you could replace or add the TPs that could be used in each circle


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

joblo said:


> Right, but if I'm reading it correctly, the schedule Scott posted over in SatGuys shows the St. Louis and Chicago channels on those spots moving to E10 transponders 29 and 31, respectively, which is currently prohibited. Hence my caveat.


Is it not ironic that they are "prohibited" from complying with the one-dish regulation? Any idea when the prohibition will -- if ever -- go away?


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

CopyChief said:


> Is it not ironic that they are "prohibited" from complying with the one-dish regulation? Any idea when the prohibition will -- if ever -- go away?


No more ironic than being prohibited from driving 95 miles per hour to the post office at 11:55 pm on April 15.....

It will go away if/when they reach an accommodation with D* and/or convince the FCC that D* concerns are unfounded.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

All I can say is BIG RIP... until Dish rolls out more Significant Viewed, I couldn't care less...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> No more ironic than being prohibited from driving 95 miles per hour to the post office at 11:55 pm on April 15.....


This year you can drive slower. Tax returns are due April 17th. 

I think it's time to have fun with maps ...


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

P Smith said:


> TID -- tpn
> 2xy0 - 20
> 2xy1 - 31
> 2xy2 - 12
> ...


If the last two digits are 32 or less, that's the standard transponder number and the beam is ConUS. 40-99 indicates a spot beam, and the last digit matches the last digit of the transponder number as stated previously. Whether the next-to-last digit indicates an uplink frequency or is randomly assigned, I don't know.

The first digit indicates the orbital position:

0 - 119 (actually just two-digit numbers)
1 - 61.5
2 - 110 (3 digits for E6/E8, 4 digits for E10)
3 - 148
4 - 129 (?? -- none of these are in the chart)
5 - 121
6 - 105

When the unique ids are decoded and the chart is sorted by transponder and beam number, the following schedule emerges:

April 10-11: all moves to tp12 except Denver
April 13: all moves to tp25, all moves to tp4 east of Mississippi R
April 17: all moves to tp23 plus start San Antonio HD on tp25
April 19: most but not all moves to tp18, tp20, and tp26
May 5: everything else

But the chart is incomplete in that it only lists moves to E10 and not any of the E7 and E8 shuffling that will obviously have to go along with it. For instance, Hartford isn't on the list to move to E10, so the Hartford channels now on 4s13 may move to 6s13, possibly even tonight. Or they could go back to 119, but then why mess with the Dish300 customers' heads for the past month?

It's also hard to believe the engineers will just sit on their hands from April 19 to May 5, so I expect there may be quite a bit of activity beyond just what's on the chart, even on E10.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> But the chart is incomplete in that it only lists moves to E10 and not any of the E7 and E8 shuffling that will obviously have to go along with it.


It would be interesting to see the other moves. There are several spotbeams on 119° that will be empty or at least have enough space for a market. Any markets in the original retailer list to be moved on April 19th or May 5th that doesn't appear on that detailed list are likely to end up on 119°.

E* seems to be taking the "one dish" rule VERY seriously. It doesn't appear that markets will be split between 119° and 110° as originally thought. That calls into question the markets with locals split on 129°.


joblo said:


> It's also hard to believe the engineers will just sit on their hands from April 19 to May 5, so I expect there may be quite a bit of activity beyond just what's on the chart, even on E10.


They may have set the date that far out to allow for a resolution with D*. All of the 27/29/31 moves are on May 5th.

From the "this took a while" department. I've attached another one of my maps. This one is all the spotbeams in the US that have a Transponder 12. I have shaded in the markets that have at least one channel moving to a TP12 spotbeam by May 5th (most channels are already there). (Market->County information based on the Echostar Knowledge Base.)

A few things to note from the map:
The contours I chose from the FCC filing were the -6dB ... they seemed to fit nicely on the map. However several markets do not fit entirely within their spot. The portions outside the contour would receive less than -6dB ... customers would probably still get a signal, but it is "fringe".
Denver's locals in Johnson and Campbell counties (s30) in Wyoming are a prime example of this ... way outside, and in fact, close enough to another spotbeam (s36) where E* plans to use TP12 that customers there probably would have trouble getting the signal.
A better use is shown in Michigan and Kentucky. Note that in s13 several markets in Michigan have channels and in overlapping s10 two markets in Kentucky and Tennesee have channels. This is less of a problem as the area where these two spots overlap is far outside the markets being served.

I've also attached an update to the earlier e10spots.pdf document. The label for s25 was found to be missing (as well as the offshore spots).

Enjoy!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanx James, however the 2nd attached file isnt working...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Nevermind, you just fixed it... hehe...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here are a couple more files ...

Not all of these will be on tonight, but I've attached the drawings for spotbeams using transponders 4 and 25 ... in honor of E10 lighting up some of these transponders tonight!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

NAB is this month. They may take some time to visit the dark side.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Mauky said:


> I called them and they said they had no information regarding those channels moving. I don't know if they are lieing or just not informed. But I did speak to a tech support person. I got concerned because you mentioned Portuguese and I assumed Brazilian since that is the langauge that is spoken on the Brazilian channels. I hope they take the "mirror" route for a while at least.
> Thanks


OK people .. i was in a hurry yesturday... and provided somewhat inaccurate information and the date about those Portuguise (and Pakistani as well) channels.. to be moved / added .. or whatever to the wings .. from 121..
Sorry about this...

So that there is no other discrepancy.. i guess i ll have to quote word for word what they / he (Eric) said about those 
Here it goes...


> Eric:
> 
> ".. On April 25 th.. We are going to take all the Portugiuse and the Pakistani channels from.. ah.. we'll transition from SuperDISH to 148 and 61.5..
> So what that means, on the 25th .. - no longer SuperDISH antenna for Portugiuse or Pakistani channels - you install the Wing Dish (talking to Installers i guess).. so effective the 25th, we will NO LONGER reimburse for SuperDISH for Pakistani or Portugiuse channels...
> ...


So the bottom line, Mauky IS - for now you ARE definatly safe with your ethnic programming with your SuperDISH at your present, 121 orbital location 

Sorry, again, for inaccurate information that i provided yesturday... :sure:


----------



## Mauky (Apr 12, 2006)

Darkman said:


> OK people .. i was in a hurry yesturday... and provided somewhat inaccurate information and the date about those Portuguise (and Pakistani as well) channels.. to be moved / added .. or whatever to the wings .. from 121..
> Sorry about this...
> 
> So that there is no other discrepancy.. i guess i ll have to quote word for word what they / he (Eric) said about those
> ...


Thanks.. I feel allot better now..


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> Here are a couple more files ...
> 
> Not all of these will be on tonight, but I've attached the drawings for spotbeams using transponders 4 and 25 ... in honor of E10 lighting up some of these transponders tonight!


oh wow this graphic pointed out something that was totally neglected to me in the charts. San antonio HD is being uplinked on April, 17th, cool...


----------



## Jason Dalton (May 4, 2004)

Hi guys. From a Satellite newby (but tech geek) to you Satellite Guru's, thanks for all the work on E10....

Quick question, has anything been written or implied as to what services will be provided on the E10 transponder for Alaska? I believe its t46. 

I would hope that some core HD programming could make its way over to 119 or on t46. 

THANKS!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They have way too many channels listed on TID 2575.

EDIT: Extra channels are Significantly viewed duplicates.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Jason Dalton said:


> Hi guys. From a Satellite newby (but tech geek) to you Satellite Guru's, thanks for all the work on E10....
> 
> Quick question, has anything been written or implied as to what services will be provided on the E10 transponder for Alaska? I believe its t46.
> 
> ...


Juneau and Fairbanks locals on May 5. Nothing else listed at this time. Keep in mind that this is a transition and that for the most part new stuff is not listed or of concern as the law looms..


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Preparation for tonights moves:

8220 KGO MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8223 KTVU MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8590 KDNL MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8593 KTVI MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8770 WCVB MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8773 WFXT MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8790 KGTV MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8793 XETV MOVED FROM Tp 25 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

Transponder 225 does not exist in the system anymore, although it is still there and powered up.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> 121 - the only local channel left on 121 is Providence - Rod Island (sorry.. Spelling) .. we ll transition it to the wing dish.. but we will talk about this at a future date... (will be about or around June 1st.. but we ll talk about this at a future date)


Looks as if what I thought may happen, some smaller DMA's (and I didnt thing Providence would be one of them, may move over to 61 if they are in the Northeast, similar to how there are DMAs like that on 148...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Tonights move include

Boise, ID
Bakersfield, CA
Panama City, FL
Charleston, SC
Florence, SC
Oaklahoma City, OK
Ft. Meyers-Naples FL
Albany, GA
Tallahassee FL-GA
Lexington, KY
Louisville, KY
Greensboro
Baltimore
Roanoke-Lynchburg VA
Washington, DC
Harrisburg , PA
Burlington, VT-NY
Milwaukee, WI
Traverse City , MI
Cedar Rapids , IA
Madison, WI
Evansville, IN
Paducha, KY-MO-IL
Puerto Rico


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Greensboro and Baltimore are not moving. Those are significantly viewed channels from Roanoke-Lynchburg and Washington.

Baltimore is scheduled on April 17.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

from yesturday's Retailer Chat...

PHASE 1 DMAs - (to be moved) .. Effective April 21, 2006:

Albany, GA
Augusta, GA
Baltimore, MD
Boise, ID
Charleston, SC
Columbus-Tupelo, MS
Evansville, IN
Flint, MI
Ft.Wayne, IN
Gainsville, FL
Green Bay, WI
Joplin, MO
La Crosse-Eau Claire, WI
Lansing, MI
Macon, GA
Madison, WI
New Orleans, LA
Panama City, FL
Toledo, OH
Traverse City, MI
Tri-Cities, TN/VA


PHASE 2 DMAs - (to be moved) .. Effective May 5, 2006:

Albany, NY
Champaign, IL
Chattanooga, TN
Columbia-Jefferson City, Mo
Columbia, SC
Davenport, IA
El Paso, TX
Fargo, ND
Ft, Smith, AR
Greensboro, NC
Greenville, NC
Lincoln, NE
Meridian, MS
Milwaukee, WI
Missoula, MT
Mobile, AL
Monroe, LA
Mongomery, AL
Myrtle Beach, SC
Norfolk, VA
Peoria, IL
Portland, ME
Quincy, IL
Rochester, NY
Rockford, IL
Savannah, GA
South Bend, IN
Syracuse, NY
Terre Hautee, IN
Topeka, KS
Wichita, KS
Wilkes Barre, PA
Youngstown, OH


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Those are SuperDiSH locals only.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

James Long said:


> E* seems to be taking the "one dish" rule VERY seriously.


There's a LOT of money involved if they tick off congress. Seems to me they're going down to the one satellite level as best they can to placate the bureaucrats who brought the ruling to bear.

A more safe than sorry scenario it seems.

Sam


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Those are SuperDiSH locals only.


YES.. sorry for NOT making it clear...

Those are scheduled SuperDISH moves....


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Those are SuperDiSH locals only.


 except Fargo


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Huh?
Fargo is at SuperDISH, ain't it ... 

WDAY TV 6 (ABC) WDAY 7412 9 121
KXJB TV 4 (CBS) Valley City KXJB 7413 9 121
KVLY TV 11 (NBC) KVLY 7414 9 121 
KVRR TV 15 (Fox) KVRR 7415 9 121
KCPM TV 27 (UPN) Grand Forks KCPM - not even uplinked.... 
KFME TV 13 (PBS) KFME 7418 9 121
WDAZ TV 8 (ABC) Devil's Lake WDAZ 7420 9 121


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

E*X

TID -- tpn 
2xy0 - 20
2xy1 - 31
2xy2 - 12
2xy3 - 23
2xy4 - 4
2xy5 - 25
2xy6 - 26
2xy7 - 27
2xy8 - 18
2xy9 - 29 
(10 transponder's numbers total)

x: Uplink Stations (10 total)
x: 0 - Uplink 1: CHY (Cheyenne); y:4,5
x: 1 - Uplink 2: GIL (Gilbert); y:4,5
x: 2 - Uplink 5: SPO (Spokane); y:4~9
x: 3 - Uplink 6: NB (San Antonio?); y:3~9
x: 4 - Uplink 4: MON (Peoria?); y:4~9
x: 5 - Uplink 3: MTJ (Richmond?); y:4~9
x: # - Uplink 7: ??? (Anchorage)
x: # - Uplink 8: ??? (Honolulu)
x: # - Uplink 9: ??? (San Juan)
x: # - Uplink 10: ??? (Havana)

y: 3~9 - Uplink channels ( 27 total)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe .. Havana, Cuba? 

Savannah maybe ....?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

NB= New Braunfels, TX
MON= Monee, IL
MTJ= Mount Jackson, VA


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

"P Smith" said:


> x: Uplink Stations (10 total)
> x: 0 - Uplink 1: CHY (Cheyenne); y:4,5
> x: 1 - Uplink 2: GIL (Gilbert); y:4,5
> x: 2 - Uplink 5: SPO (Spokane); y:4~9
> ...


Notice how all of the initials are found somewhere in the name of the city. How could NB be San Antonio, MON be Peoria, or MTJ be Richmond?

EDIT: John beat me to it.


----------



## dishnh (Jun 6, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> Looks as if what I thought may happen, some smaller DMA's (and I didnt thing Providence would be one of them, may move over to 61 if they are in the Northeast, similar to how there are DMAs like that on 148...


Would Burlington, VT-NY DMA move to 61.5? Currently they are on 110/119. They are scheduled to move tonight. Does that mean all channels will move to 110, then quite possibly, if you are correct, would eventually move to 61.5?
Thanks!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

dishnh said:


> Would Burlington, VT-NY DMA move to 61.5? Currently they are on 110/119. They are scheduled to move tonight. Does that mean all channels will move to 110, then quite possibly, if you are correct, would eventually move to 61.5?
> Thanks!


7 channels scheduled to move to 110 Tp 25 tonight. I don't see why they would move from there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> hehe .. Havana, Cuba?
> 
> Savannah maybe ....?


Nope. Havana. E10 has a spot aimed at Cuba and an uplink center receive beam aimed at Cuba. They are not currently licensed to use those beams, but they are there "for the future".


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Corporations have been salivating like a pack of wolves waiting for Fidel Castro to kick the bucket. It is expected by echonomic forecasters that the US embaro against Cuba will be lifted very shortly there-after.

See ya
Tony


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Huh?
> Fargo is at SuperDISH, ain't it ...
> 
> WDAY TV 6 (ABC) WDAY 7412 9 121
> ...


my bad iwas thinkin MINOT/BISMARK


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

dishnh said:


> Would Burlington, VT-NY DMA move to 61.5? Currently they are on 110/119. They are scheduled to move tonight. Does that mean all channels will move to 110, then quite possibly, if you are correct, would eventually move to 61.5?
> Thanks!


All of Burlington VT are coming from 110 spotbeam. If a move to 61.5 were planned, they would be mirrored from both locations until all the new wing dishes were installed for Burlington subscribers.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> I've attached the drawings for spotbeams using transponders 4 and 25


Very cool maps, James! Thanks... one nit: the Baltimore and Greensboro stations on T25 are really just remapped DC and Roanoke SV, only available in a couple of border counties.



> E* seems to be taking the "one dish" rule VERY seriously. It doesn't appear that markets will be split between 119° and 110° as originally thought. That calls into question the markets with locals split on 129°.


Huh? They plan to split New York between 119 and 110. But splitting to 129 means they either have to maintain the mirrors on the wings or replace a lot of dishes, so 129 splits will almost certainly be minimized or eliminated.



> They may have set the date that far out to allow for a resolution with D*. All of the 27/29/31 moves are on May 5th.


Yes, but there are also a lot of obvious holes on 27/29/31. As just one example, Richmond and Charlottesville, VA were the obvious candidates for T31s5, because they were close to the beams center and thus would not have been affected by the overlap with s9. But those markets were instead mirrored to 129, and there's nothing on the chart for T31s5. Look around and you can see a number of such cases.

I think the May 5 date is just the default that they started with for everything, per management mandate rather than engineering plan. Earlier dates were filled in as the engineering plan developed, and so we currently have the plan through next week, but not beyond. (Pure speculation, of course.)



> Any markets in the original retailer list to be moved on April 19th or May 5th that doesn't appear on that detailed list are likely to end up on 119°.


Only if they are able to light up 27/29/31. (And if anyone knows a reason to be optimistic that E* will get the necessary variance by May 5, please post.)

But if they can't use those transponders and _assuming_ the beam/transponder map is locked in as posted, then:

Albuquerque has to stay on E8 T6
Pittsburgh, Cleveland, and Buffalo have to stay on E8 T2/8/10
Youngstown has to move to E8 T2/8/10

In any case, none of those cities are scheduled to move before May 5. That means there will be 11 transponders at 110 in spot mode by the end of next week, if the schedule holds.

So then where is all the ConUS traffic going, if not 119?

See, unlike E8, which has a distinct beam pattern for each of its spot transponders, E7 has only three patterns, because transponders 1 and 3 have identical beams and transponders 5 and 7 have identical beams. This actually makes it easier to free up a spot transponder for ConUS use at 119 than at 110, and I suspect that's what they plan to do.

In fact, it's possible that all the 119/110 shuffling we've seen for the past month was necessitated solely by the D* transponder conflict. The original plan may well have been to leave E7 more or less as is and use the overlapping E10 spots for HD. That would have made sense because E7 contains some of the oldest SD markets and so those would have been obvious candidates for initial HD markets.

Again, this is all just speculation. But that's what we all love to do here, right?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Satellite Guys has the first list moving April 13th



Darkman said:


> from yesturday's Retailer Chat...
> 
> PHASE 1 DMAs - (to be moved) .. Effective April 21, 2006:
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Updated slightly. I've grayed the markets that only have SV stations listed.
I've also done another transponder. 

BTW: I'm ignoring spots in Alaska, Hawaii, Cuba and PR unless their locals are on the list for that transponder.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Again, this is all just speculation. But that's what we all love to do here, right?


If they get to May 5th and can't move to 27/29/31 they will just have to alter the shifting a little.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Channels moving .... looks like Paducah and Louisville locals on the TP4 spotbeam just got killed.

My signal reading just went from a bouncy 71-94 to zero. (I'm nearly in Michigan.)

And it's back with a strength of 99-102 (Milwaukee/Traverse City 4s18)?

TP25 is still a ConUS transponder (85 in my system).


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

P Smith said:


> E*X
> 
> TID -- tpn
> 2xy0 - 20
> ...


I don't think it works that way. There are 27 uplink channels, each of which can be used from each site, and the last two digits specify 27 unique channels as follows:

tp 23, 25, 27, 29, 31: y = 5, 7, 9 (15 channels)
tp 4, 12: y = 4, 6, 8 (6 channels)
tp 18, 26: y = 4, 8 (4 channels) 
tp 20: y = 4, 6 (2 channels)

27 channels in total

Note that most uplink channels are unavailable for E10 at Cheyenne and Gilbert, because they are in use there for E6 and E8.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> Updated slightly. I've grayed the markets that only have SV stations listed.
> I've also done another transponder.
> 
> BTW: I'm ignoring spots in Alaska, Hawaii, Cuba and PR unless their locals are on the list for that transponder.


Just curious.

Are there areas where E8 Spots using TP4 overlap E10 spots using TP4?

If so they would probably only be using one spot or the other right...

I think that's what your saying in your previous post. TP4 powered down on E8 Spot 5 and TP4 powered up E10 for the swaps associated with that as well as others not yet moved


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> I don't think it works that way. There are 27 uplink channels, each of which can be used from each site, and the last two digits specify 27 unique channels as follows:


I believe that is too complicated.

The spots are numbered primarily for their downlink, although in the 2xyz patterm the x is certainly the uplink center. The z is the downlink TP.

2440 is on E10 from Monee to TP 20 (20s13) - y=4
2460 is on E10 from Monee to TP 20 (20s24) - y=6
2471 is on E10 from Monee to TP 31 (31s19) - y=7
2442 is on E10 from Monee to TP 12 (12s13) - y=4
2462 is on E10 from Monee to TP 12 (12s28) - y=6
2482 is on E10 from Monee to TP 12 (12s20) - y=8
2453 is on E10 from Monee to TP 23 (23s23) - y=5
2473 is on E10 from Monee to TP 23 (23s10) - y=7
2493 is on E10 from Monee to TP 23 (23s32) - y=9
2444 is on E10 from Monee to TP 4 (4s18) - y=4
2464 is on E10 from Monee to TP 4 (4s28) - y=6
2484 is on E10 from Monee to TP 4 (4s20) - y=8
2455 is on E10 from Monee to TP 25 (25s23) - y=5
2475 is on E10 from Monee to TP 25 (25s14) - y=7
2446 is on E10 from Monee to TP 26 (26s13) - y=4
2448 is on E10 from Monee to TP 18 (18s13) - y=4
2488 is on E10 from Monee to TP 18 (18s24) - y=8
2459 is on E10 from Monee to TP 29 (29s11) - y=5
2479 is on E10 from Monee to TP 29 (29s19) - y=7

Just like they psudorandomly choose 2yz with y being a number 4 or greater for the old spotbeam numbering, I believe the choice of "y" is only to tell the difference between spots - with no deep link to the transponder channel being used to uplink the signal.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BFG said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Are there areas where E8 Spots using TP4 overlap E10 spots using TP4?
> 
> ...


Yes. At least one old TP4 spots had to go away to make room for the new one. The only 4s spot in the listing was 244 (except PR which had an odd TP#).

Further look: ALL five downlinks on TP4 from E8 overlap new E10 downlinks. They are useless.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The PR Tp # should not have had the 2 at the beginning. It is still 284.

Looks like the new PR will be from Cheyenne.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The PR Tp # should not have had the 2 at the beginning. It is still 284.
> 
> Looks like the new PR will be from Cheyenne.


284 is actually one that could stay. E10's s49 doesn't interfere with that. The uplink would have to be coordinated.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> 2460 is on E10 from Monee to TP 25 (20s24) - y=6


i.e. TP 20,not 25


> Just like they psudorandomly choose 2yz with y being a number 4 or greater for the old spotbeam numbering, I believe the choice of "y" is only to tell the difference between spots - with no deep link to the transponder channel being used to uplink the signal.


Entirely possible.

I just note that although the yz digits for E10 in the chart range from 40 to 99, precisely 27 out of the possible 60 numbers are actually used.

Coincidence? Maybe; I have no way of knowing.

John, does the data you read tell you anything about uplink channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TP25 Conus is gone now ... Watch for Spotbeams!



joblo said:


> i.e. TP 20,not 25


Typo ....


joblo said:


> I just note that although the yz digits for E10 in the chart range from 40 to 99, precisely 27 out of the possible 60 numbers are actually used.
> 
> Coincidence? Maybe; I have no way of knowing.


Most likely a coincidence. There could be up to 29 uplinks from each center (based on licensing). One would have to dig into the uplink -> downlink chart to prove the point. While I'm waiting for signal on 25s23 I'll do some looking.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Any Signal yet?  So tonight was just Tr # 25 then?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

In Cincinnati signal strength on tp 25 dropped from a solid 90/100 to a 45/100 which tells me I am on the fringe of some tp 25 spot. More than likely it is the Evansville/Paducah spot.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

6200 WJLA MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6201 WUSA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6202 WRC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7365 WEHT MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7366 WEVV MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7367 WFIE MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7368 WTVW MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7369 WAZE MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7371 WNIN MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7372 WKOH MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7380 WTNH MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7381 WFSB MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7382 WVIT MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7383 WTIC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7781 WKAQ MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7782 WAPA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7783 WIPR MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7784 WLII MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7785 WPRV MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7786 WSJU MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7787 WSJP MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7788 WPRU MOVED FROM Tp 4 Carribbean beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 49 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8070 WJLA MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8071 WUSA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8072 WRC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8073 WTTG MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8074 WBDC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8075 WDCA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8076 WETA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8935 WVNY MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8936 WCAX MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8937 WPTZ MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8938 WFFF MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8941 WETK MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8942 WCFE MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8943 WNNE MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9095 WHAS MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9096 WLKY MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9097 WAVE MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9098 WDRB MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9099 WBKI MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9100 WFTE MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9101 WKPC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9102 WKMJ MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9102 WKMJ, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9205 WTVQ MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9206 WKYT MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9207 WLEX MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9208 WDKY MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9211 WKLE MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9212 WLJC MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 10 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9255 WSIL MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9256 KFVS MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9257 WPSD MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9258 KBSI MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9259 WDKA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9261 WKPC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9262 WTCT MOVED FROM Tp 4 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 14 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tp 25 here has Washington.

Tp 4 here has Hartford and Harrisburg


----------



## Tyler123 (Jun 9, 2005)

In Minneapolis at 2:15am

Tr.4 No signal (dropped tonight)
Tr.12 95 (was higher earlier, spotbeam for Duluth)
Tr.23 Still conus
Tr.25 65 (spotbeam for Madison, WI & Cedar Rapids, IA)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

6211 WCTV MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6226 WDBJ MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6227 WSLS MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6293 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6294 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6295 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6296 WPMT MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6297 WLYH MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6298 WITF MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7300 KERO MOVED FROM Tp 2 South California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7301 KBAK MOVED FROM Tp 2 South California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7302 KGET MOVED FROM Tp 2 South California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7303 KBFX MOVED FROM Tp 2 South California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7305 KUVI MOVED FROM Tp 2 South California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 42 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7668 WALB MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7669 WFXL MOVED FROM Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9015 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9016 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9017 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9018 WPMT MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9020 WLYH MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9021 WITF MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9155 KCRG MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9156 KGAN MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9157 KWWL MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9158 KFXA MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9159 KWKB MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
 TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 23 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9215 WZVN MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9216 WINK MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9217 WBBH MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9218 WFTX MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9219 WTVK MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9220 WEVU MOVED FROM Tp 1 South Florida beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9221 WGCU MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9222 WRXY MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9280 WSET MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9281 WDBJ MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9282 WSLS MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9283 WFXR MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9284 WJPR MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9284 WJPR, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9285 WDRL MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9285 WDRL, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9286 WBRA MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9290 WTXL MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9291 WCTV MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9292 WTWC MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9293 WTLH MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9295 WFXU MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9296 WFSU MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 25 Spotbeam 3 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9821 XWHP, REMOVED FROM Tp 3s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9822 XWGAL, REMOVED FROM Tp 3s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> There could be up to 29 uplinks from each center (based on licensing).


No, there could be 29 uplinks based on E6/E8 downlink licenses, but for E10 they apparently only requested 27 uplink licenses, because that's what the FCC gave them: channels 2-7, 9-27, 29, and 31.

NoVA 0335 EDT:
tp 3 123
tp 4 0
tp 12 82
tp 25 115

Transponder 4 and 25 readings have been all over the map tonight as they played with the power levels.

Edit: John, is tp 4 alive for you right now?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tp 16 only has a couple of Atlanta HD Channel EPG listings left.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> No, there could be 29 uplinks based on E6/E8 downlink licenses, but for E10 they apparently only requested 27 uplink licenses, because that's what the FCC gave them: channels 2-7, 9-27, 29, and 31.
> 
> NoVA 0335 EDT:
> tp 3 123
> ...


84 signal out of 100


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow... two tps aimed at CT, and I've got 82 on Philly and zip on Harrisburg.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Tp 16 only has a couple of Atlanta HD Channel EPG listings left.


John could you explain? Atlanta HD is on the 129 satellite location. Are you saying there is EPG data for Atlanta HD at the 110 satellite location?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently E* wants to save power ...
The spotbeam I saw on TP4 at 100 of 125 at midnight has dropped to 61 now.
The spotbeam I expected to see on TP25 isn't strong enough to reach me.

BTW: I've been looking through the uplinks to see if that xxYY pattern that joblo suggested was possible ... there are exceptions (perhaps more since only 77 of the TP#'s have been revealed):

Patterm, Uplink/Downlink, in use (May 5th) of possible to use, exceptions --
xx84 - UP on 2 DOWN on 4 [2 of 4]
xx93 - UP on 3 DOWN on 23 [1 of 3]
xx44 - UP on 4 DOWN on 4 [5 of 6] (2284 instead of 2244)
xx95 - UP on 5 DOWN on 25 [2 of 2]
xx64 - UP on 6 DOWN on 4 [3 of 4]
xx97 - UP on 7 DOWN on 27 [3 of 4]
xx99 - UP on 9 DOWN on 29 [1 of 4]
xx82 - UP on 10 DOWN on 12 [3 of 4]
xx91 - UP on 11 DOWN on 31 [2 of 4]
xx42 - UP on 12 DOWN on 12 [4 of 6] (2282 instead of 2242)
xx73 - UP on 13 DOWN on 23 [4 of 4]
xx62 - UP on 14 DOWN on 12 [3 of 4]
xx75 - UP on 15 DOWN on 25 [4 of 4]
xx88 - UP on 16 DOWN on 18 [3 of 4]
xx77 - UP on 17 DOWN on 27 [2 of 4]
xx48 - UP on 18 DOWN on 18 [3 of 6]
xx79 - UP on 19 DOWN on 29 [3 of 4]
xx40 - UP on 20 DOWN on 20 [4 of 6]
xx71 - UP on 21 DOWN on 31 [3 of 4]
xx60 - UP on 22 DOWN on 20 [2 of 4]
xx53 - UP on 23 DOWN on 23 [5 of 6]
xx86 - UP on 24 DOWN on 26 [1 of 4]
xx55 - UP on 25 DOWN on 25 [4 of 6]
xx46 - UP on 26 DOWN on 26 [5 of 6]
xx57 - UP on 27 DOWN on 27 [1 of 5]
xx59 - UP on 29 DOWN on 29 [3 of 6]
xx51 - UP on 31 DOWN on 31 [1 of 4]

The last digit certainly matches the downlink channel 1:1. It is interesting that most of the others match.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rodney said:


> John could you explain? Atlanta HD is on the 129 satellite location. Are you saying there is EPG data for Atlanta HD at the 110 satellite location?


These are OTA listings which are in the EPG for those which receive HD OTA.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Schedule must have changed. We seem to be a bit lite on SuperDiSH moves tonight.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James, what's your source for the uplink/downlink info? Haven't seen that...

They are definitely dialing back the power. Tps 4 and 25 lit up here pegged at 125. 25 later dropped back to 115, and 4 dropped to 90, then 50, then zip.

The Hartford moves to T4s4 were not on the schedule.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Why didn't Madison move yet?


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Very good report,And for fact PuertoRico locals moved from spotbean 4 to tp and now spotbean 25,My readings 510pvr 125 and 211 vip 120.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> Patterm, Uplink/Downlink, in use (May 5th) of possible to use, exceptions --
> xx84 - UP on 2 DOWN on 4 [2 of 4]
> xx93 - UP on 3 DOWN on 23 [1 of 3]
> xx44 - UP on 4 DOWN on 4 [5 of 6] (2284 instead of 2244)
> ...


Maybe the exceptions are mistakes. The pattern seems very regular.

If y in 2xyz is:
4: even channels, down = up
5: odd channels, down = up
6: even, down = up - 2
7: odd, down = up + 10
8: even, down = up + 2
9: odd, down = up + 20


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ehren said:


> Why didn't Madison move yet?


There were several SuperDiSH markets not moved which were on the schedule we have. I guess the schedule was changed.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I doubt you will find any direct correlation on the "y".


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

OKC was on the schedule to move, but apparently hasn't. Point Dish shows it at 119 tp1, reading 80. I checked the 110 tp25 anyway, and it's reading 120 on my 211.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi guys:
\]
The Puerto Rico locals channels 125 signal strength. On the new spotbeam


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Who's "brilliant" idea was it to put the Harrisburg locals on Spotbeam 4?!?
York County is on the southernmost portion of that beam. I'm now getting a 56 on TP4 where my Harrisburg locals are. Franklin County must be really aweful as they are further out from the spotbeam core than I am.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

derwin0 said:


> Who's "brilliant" idea was it to put the Harrisburg locals on Spotbeam 4?!?
> York County is on the southernmost portion of that beam. I'm now getting a 56 on TP4 where my Harrisburg locals are. Franklin County must be really aweful as they are further out from the spotbeam core than I am.


I don't know. I was a little worried about the 84 I saw earlier on that beam here. I use 30" dishes and that seems quite low for a spotbeam which is supposed to have York county and the rest of the Harrisburg Market on it.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

I see in PR that TP 3 that was dead for a while here going at more than 70 and other TPs went dead


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

derwin0 said:


> Who's "brilliant" idea was it to put the Harrisburg locals on Spotbeam 4?!?
> York County is on the southernmost portion of that beam. I'm now getting a 56 on TP4 where my Harrisburg locals are.


Better you should ask whose brilliant idea it was to dial that beam back to birthday candle levels after lighting it up like a blowtorch.

I expect it will be cranked up a bit once the complaints start rolling in.

What's your signal on 12 and 25?


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

joblo said:


> April 17: all moves to tp23 plus start San Antonio HD on tp25


Correction: all moves to tp 23 except Sioux Falls, SD, which is scheduled for May 5.

Based on James's uplink downlink info, it looks like Sioux Falls can't move until tp 3 is moved from E6 to E8.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

A few posts back a comment about Tp 3 now in PR. Maybe the switch occured.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

tony somehow the HTML in your chart broke and now will not completly load


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

joblo said:


> Better you should ask whose brilliant idea it was to dial that beam back to birthday candle levels after lighting it up like a blowtorch.
> 
> I expect it will be cranked up a bit once the complaints start rolling in.
> 
> What's your signal on 12 and 25?


Looking at James' excellent maps it looks like south-central Penna is in or near the edges of three spot beams on the new sat and not in the center of any of them.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

BFG said:


> tony somehow the HTML in your chart broke and now will not completly load


I noticed that this morning. Unfortunately I will not be able to fix that until I get home this evening. I will refresh the page at about 6pm. Sorry about that. The individual charts are all there and updated though.

See:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/105list.htm
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/110list.htm
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/119list.htm
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/129list.htm

See ya
Tony


----------



## rodnee (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Tony. I am a newbie, but so far am very happy I joined. One can tell that there is a great deal of time and effort put into this.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome rodnee. Most of us here just love to keep up with this stuff.  The channel chart lists just grew from a question on the echostar usenet group in 1997 asking "why do they call this new dish a 'dish 500?'". I responded with a list of channels on a post. I have been unable to stop keeping track of this stuff since. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

joblo said:


> What's your signal on 12 and 25?


On those I get a 98.


----------



## bar10der61 (Apr 14, 2006)

Any idea of which, if any conus channels wll be available? I'm new so bear with me.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Harrisburg moved back to 119 because of the weak spotbeam fringe on EchoStar 10:

6293 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6294 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6295 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6296 WPMT MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6297 WLYH MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

6298 WITF MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9015 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9016 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9017 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9018 WPMT MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9020 WLYH MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9021 WITF MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## Mr.Gadget (Mar 29, 2004)

So what does this Spot beam conversion do for those of us that like to take our receiver with us on the road (not always, but sometimes) to Big Bend area and Nevada Desert. I have Denver locals now. 

I know they have an "RV" or "Trucking" package, but I just like to take the receiver with me without purchasing any additional upgrades for vacations.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Probably will still get the big 4 networks.


I love the Monterey 100.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> James, what's your source for the uplink/downlink info? Haven't seen that...


E*'s filing with the FCC when they applied to launch the satellite. There is a good size access file called "Schedule S" with a viewer available on the FCC website for people to poke through.

I note that E* had trouble filing that form (one of the reasons why approval was delayed before D* jumped in and complained). It's possible that there are errors. (Errors such as spot #27 in texas having no TPs assigned? It is also possible that there are flexibilities and they decided after construction to leave that beam empty.)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Mr.Gadget said:


> So what does this Spot beam conversion do for those of us that like to take our receiver with us on the road (not always, but sometimes) to Big Bend area and Nevada Desert. I have Denver locals now.


Depending on your locals, it could mean that you're out of luck. Keep checking Tony's incredible channel chart (http://www.dishchannelchart.com/) to see which locals are "conus", covering the continental US.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Could there be a problem with Spotbeam 4 specifically? In southern New Jersey I am within the expected footprint, 110 Transponder 4 signal strength is 40 as of 5PM. And as said earlier Connecticut is dead center and getting low readings as well.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Insert Rumor based on what people have said in this thread: Word going around is that Echostar is already processing the paperwork to file an insurance claim on E10!!!

hahahahahaha

seriously though, that is odd... looks as if they already realised that Harrisberg is an issue...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

8935 WVNY MOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8936 WCAX MOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8937 WPTZ MOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8938 WFFF MOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8941 WETK MOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8942 WCFE MOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8943 WNNE MOVED FROM Tp 25 Spotbeam 8 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

This Vermont stuff is interesting; Spotbeam 8, which I believe is the northern New England beam should be perfect for all of VT and NE NY; yet they've now gone to the more southern beam. 
Anyone know why?
Looking at the map, spotbeam 4's countour seems to cut very close to far nortwestern sections of the green mountain state.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

Could spotbeam 4 have been adjusted? Anyone in Burlington VT can you report signal strength from 110 Tp4? Considering the previous report of low 40's in Southern NJ, I think maybe this beam is centered more north than previously anticipated.


----------



## northeastvermont (Apr 15, 2006)

northern vermont, Transponder 4 is @115/125 and tranponder25 is only 78-89/125, glad they changed them to 4.


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

Is that northern spotbeam going to be good for anything beyond Portland/Bangor/Presque Isle?


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I am now seeing T12 here in South Florida but my reciver doesnt see it as a valid sat. I set to 110 t12 getting a 95 sig meter but the bar is still red.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

billpa said:


> Is that northern spotbeam going to be good for anything beyond Portland/Bangor/Presque Isle?


Looking at the map, I'd say Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, but based on today's activities, sounds like the spot is a bit off the mark.. probably delivering 115+ signal to Quebec


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Looks like Spotbeam 4 (Harrisburg / Philly / NYC / Boston) and Spotbeam 8 (northern New England) are way off the mark. Can these be (easily) repointed to get a blit closer to where they are expected?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Well if anyone cares

TP 12 I get signal of 61-62, seems to just stay at that level.
TP 25 is a hot 101-105 level. Too bad Madison is not there yet, I wish Telemundo would be added so I can get some additional Milwaukee Brewers telecasts.

Anyone live up near Superior? I would like to know the signal for TP 25 up there. I wanna buy a portable dish to take on camping trips. Especially Door County this summer.


----------



## Tyler123 (Jun 9, 2005)

ehren said:


> Well if anyone cares
> 
> TP 12 I get signal of 61-62, seems to just stay at that level.
> TP 25 is a hot 101-105 level. Too bad Madison is not there yet, I wish Telemundo would be added so I can get some additional Milwaukee Brewers telecasts.
> ...


In the Twin Cities I am getting a solid 65 with an 18' dish, not completely aimed and the beam just touches the eastern suburbs. I think Superior maybe a shot with a larger dish but until someone up there can confirm that we will have to wait. Also are you getting anything on Tr.4? That's supposed to be Milwaukee. Nothing on Tr.4 here... Still waiting for Tr.23 to be converted to spotbeam. That beam is supposed to have Green Bay and Eau Claire / LaCrosse...

Also when I worked for CBS-58 in Milwaukee they were waiting for Echo X so Telemundo 63 and WMLW 41 would be carried. They were not available before and I believe that was part of the deal from Weigel when Dish uplinked WDJT.

Scott


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh TP 4 I get like 90 right now. Are you sure TP 4 is different? I used to look there and it gave me like 70's range for a long time, then TP 2, 8 and 10 would be around 40-60 and then drop to 0 at night. 4 and 6 would drop to 0 I guess it depended which way the wind was blowing.

I don't live in the Milwaukee market, but I might be able to "move". I work in Madison now.

Tyler- oh a side note, I stayed up there by the mall and I could not pick up and channels with my LG QAM dvd player, is that b/c the cable system is using 8psk?


----------



## Tyler123 (Jun 9, 2005)

ehren said:


> Oh TP 4 I get like 90 right now. Are you sure TP 4 is different? I used to look there and it gave me like 70's range for a long time, then TP 2, 8 and 10 would be around 40-60 and then drop to 0 at night. 4 and 6 would drop to 0 I guess it depended which way the wind was blowing.
> 
> I don't live in the Milwaukee market, but I might be able to "move". I work in Madison now.
> 
> Tyler- oh a side note, I stayed up there by the mall and I could not pick up and channels with my LG QAM dvd player, is that b/c the cable system is using 8psk?


Tr.4 is a new spot beam which supposedly will carry Milwaukee and Grand Rapids and with you getting a signal and I don't proves it's a spotbeam. When I lived in Milwaukee I had the same result with 2,8,&10 with a 3 foot dish. Those transponders had the locals from this area. I had no problems with Tr. 4 & 6 which had Nashville and Louisville and some other city down south.

As for the cable system if you stayed by the mall it probably was Time Warner cable and I am not sure what modulation method they use.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

James Long's map shows Grand Rapids on TP 12 spotbeam.


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here are the latest 110 readings I'm getting from Mauldin, SC (29662). It's sort of interesting....the night E*10 came online, I was receiving a 71 on spotbeam 12. Several nights later, it dropped to 45%. Now, I do not see anything.

1	113
2	0
3	122
4	0
5	110
6	0
7	0
8	0
9	106
10	0
11	111
12	0
13	0
14	110
15	102
16	112
17	0
18	109
19	109
20	116
21	111
22	120
23	117
24	121
25	0
26	118
27	122
29	122
31	119


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehren said:


> James Long's map shows Grand Rapids on TP 12 spotbeam.


Yep. They moved there on the 11th. (I'm in that beam about 20-30 miles from that market and get a 96 of 125 signal.)

And now for my next upload ...
I found the listing for the uplink pairings to E6/E8. The source does not say which are from Colorado and which are from Arizona - I've assumed for the sake of the file that Colorado was doing the Conus uplinks.

The way it stands, when E10 is fully integrated the following has to happen:
1) E6 cannot be used. Too many uplinks confuse that satellite.
2) Former CONUS downlinks on TP 12, 18, 20, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29, 31 cannot be used.
3) Former spotbeans on TP 4 cannot be used (their uplinks go elsewhere).

Special note: There is NO conflict between E10 uplinks and downlinks and the E8 spotbeams on TP 2, 6, 8 and 10. If E* wants to they can have all 14 transponders as spots.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

jc17981 said:


> Here are the latest 110 readings I'm getting from Mauldin, SC (29662). It's sort of interesting....the night E*10 came online, I was receiving a 71 on spotbeam 12. Several nights later, it dropped to 45%. Now, I do not see anything.
> 
> 1	113
> 2	0
> ...


Your on the fringe most likely


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

ehren said:


> Your on the fringe most likely


Yep. If I read the contour maps correctly, I figured they had to narrow the beam so there is no overlap between spot 2 and spot 10, since they appear to share some transponders.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Consider the contour maps I've provided to be conservative. At full power the ovals represent -6dB of the highest signal. The spots are likely usable to -10dB. Although "turning down" the power on a spot to less than full power would have the effect of making the spot smaller. 

It is OK for spots to overlap and use the same transponders. You just have to make sure that the markets being served are not in the overlap area.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> It is OK for spots to overlap and use the same transponders. You just have to make sure that the markets being served are not in the overlap area.


And if anyone ever decided to attempt to 'move' into that area, they would get very interesting results...


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> And now for my next upload ...
> I found the listing for the uplink pairings to E6/E8.


Very nice chart, James! It explains a lot. Thanks!



> 3) Former spotbeans on TP 4 cannot be used (their uplinks go elsewhere).


This isn't quite right. You misidentified Ohio spot 4 downlinks on tps 2, 8, and 10 as discontinued tp 4 uplinks. Your chart shows E8 uplinks for tp4 on E8 that are not reused on E10, but of course it doesn't really matter, because the downlink beams overlap.

It's interesting that the E8 Hawaii beam has been unusable, since tp 3 has been on E6.

You should fill in the full tp #s for E8. Turns out the "y" (as in 2yz) isn't random there, either; it also codes the uplink frequency, albeit via a different algorithm than is used for E10.

I'd be curious to see the E7 uplink info if you have that handy, although I'm fairly certain I can predict what it is. I think the E8 TID algorithm was carried over from E7, which produced a certain idiosyncrasy on E8, which was then eliminated when they devised the E10 algorithm.

NoVa readings, 0800 Saturday morning:
03: 124
04: 0
12: 80
25: 97-103 continuously fluctuating (wonder what that's about)

25 contains the DC locals; I must say I find that a disappointing signal level.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

JohnH said:


> A few posts back a comment about Tp 3 now in PR. Maybe the switch occured.[/QUOTE
> Hi John
> 
> I check this morning about 8:00am 4/15/06. I had a reading about 63 on TP 3 here in P.R. Strange this always was dead? I thought Echostar 10 was only spotbeam satelite.
> ...


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

neljtorres said:


> JohnH said:
> 
> 
> > A few posts back a comment about Tp 3 now in PR. Maybe the switch occured.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

neljtorres said:


> JohnH said:
> 
> 
> > A few posts back a comment about Tp 3 now in PR. Maybe the switch occured.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

steveb78 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a newbie to FTA, however, I have been testing DN for awhile and following the latest changes to 110 very close. I am excited on the fact I'll get more locals from other areas here in Georgia.
> 
> ...


Discussion of "Hacking" and any of its related activities is forbidden here. Viewing of encrypted signals without proper authorization is "Hacking" or stealing.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Harrisburg moved back to 119 because of the weak spotbeam fringe on EchoStar 10


good, we're expecting rain showers all weEk, and the 56 I had was just screaming "rain rade"


----------



## wrate (May 7, 2002)

JohnH said:


> neljtorres said:
> 
> 
> > EchoStar 10 is only spotbeam. The Tp 3 is coming from EchoStar 8.
> ...


----------



## I'm Kurt (Feb 12, 2006)

JohnH said:


> neljtorres said:
> 
> 
> > EchoStar 10 is only spotbeam. The Tp 3 is coming from EchoStar 8.
> ...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Nope. Havana. E10 has a spot aimed at Cuba and an uplink center receive beam aimed at Cuba. They are not currently licensed to use those beams, but they are there "for the future".


OK.. Cool.. Thanks...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ehren said:


> Satellite Guys has the first list moving April 13th


NOT sure what Satellite Guys has.. But what i posted was from Retailer Chat's screen


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Very nice chart, James! It explains a lot. Thanks!
> 
> This isn't quite right. You misidentified Ohio spot 4 downlinks on tps 2, 8, and 10 as discontinued tp 4 uplinks. Your chart shows E8 uplinks for tp4 on E8 that are not reused on E10, but of course it doesn't really matter, because the downlink beams overlap.


I know I should of stared at that list for another couple of hours last night before posting it after 2am.  Corrections made and a few more notes added.


joblo said:


> You should fill in the full tp #s for E8. Turns out the "y" (as in 2yz) isn't random there, either; it also codes the uplink frequency, albeit via a different algorithm than is used for E10.


Feel free to PM me the algorithm or pairings and I'll make the correction.


joblo said:


> I'd be curious to see the E7 uplink info if you have that handy, although I'm fairly certain I can predict what it is.


The E8 uplinks have an interesting pattern. All of the transponders 1-21 are used for uplinks from both centers (some ConUS, the rest spots) and the transponders uplinked above 21 are ConUS only. Hmmm ... where have I seen a licensed slot for TPs 1-21. 

My guess would be identical except the downlinks on the ODD frequencies 1,3,5,7,9. It does show that E7 and E8 cannot be used at the same orbital location at the same time without major conflicts. But they could replace each other.


I'm Kurt said:


> No ... Tp3 is coming from Echostar VI....


There could be a conflict. Prior to E10, E6 could have been seeing two uplinks on TP3 - one for the ConUS downlink on TP3 and the other for the spot beam on TP4 in Hawaii. Now TP3 will also be used for an uplink from Monee Illinois (and eventually two other uplink centers). Unless E6 has a receive dish that can ignore the other uplink centers and focus on just one it can only cover transponders that are not being uplinked to other satellites at it's location.

E6's receive antenna is aimed at 112.19 W 34.05 N
GILBERT, AZ is listed as it's uplink (at 111 48 51 W 33 21 54 N in the ITU filing)
CHEYENNE is listed at 104 44 09 W 41 07 56 N in E8's ITU filing.

If E6 was designed with a spot receive beam focused at Gilbert (and able to ignore Cheyenne and other potential uplinks) it would be great for today's environment but would have required a lot of foresight knowing what E7 and E8 would be designed to do. They would have had to sit there before 1997 and said "let's design E6 so that it can ONLY receive signals from Gilbert Arizona so that five years down the road we can use uplinks from our main center in Cheyenne for spotbeams on E8". It's a stretch of the imagination.

Enjoy the updated uplink listing folks!

EDIT: I've removed the attachments for E7 and E8/E10. Updated attachments will appear later in this thread.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> 8076 WETA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Northeast beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


Tony.. you have this one listed at your chart at 110 .. same as all the others - 8070-8075...
But this one actually moved to 119 (just as John indicated) ... 
Should be something like this i guess:

WETA-TV 26 (PBS) WETA	8076	3s13	119

(just not sure if it's 3s13 .. or maybe some other spot #) .. in any case this one should be at 119


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Tony.. you have this one listed at your chart at 110 .. same as all the others - 8070-8075...
> But this one actually moved to 119 (just as John indicated) ...
> Should be something like this i guess:
> 
> ...


Oops! Okay. I'll take care of this when I get home later tonight.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Huh?
> Fargo is at SuperDISH, ain't it ...
> 
> WDAY TV 6 (ABC) WDAY 7412 9 121
> ...


Speaking about Fargo... - Anyone knows which tp # at 110 Fargo locals will move to / supposed to move to?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Speaking about Fargo... - Anyone knows which tp # at 110 Fargo locals will move to / supposed to move to?


I do not see an assignment at 110 for it. May be a 119 thing


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hmm.. Thanks...

in any case at Retailer chat they said Fargo locals WILL move from SuperDISH (on May 5th i think they said)

So if they move to 119 instead of 110 say.. - Anyone knows maybe then which tp # at 119 Fargo locals will move to / supposed to move to? 

..Or "time will show"?


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James,

Can’t do it now, but when I get a chance, I’ll check the E7 TIDs to see if the pattern holds, and then post the whole pattern for E7 and E8.

Based on what you said about E6 and the move pattern in the E10 schedule, though, I think the ConUS is all coming from Gilbert, i.e.:

Gilbert: TIDs 01-49, 202-250
Cheyenne: TIDs 51-89, 252-290

. . .

John,

I also think tp 3 is still on E6, despite the anomalous PR report. I’ve been using tp 3 as a standard candle to check rain fade for several years, and the signal levels have not changed a bit there lately, and no E8 ConUS tp has ever read that high for me.

With 30 inch dishes, I’m guessing you don’t see much in the way of signal variation. Are all or most of your readings pegged at the top of the scale?

One thing I have to say for E10: the signals seem a lot more stable through the day than E7 and E8, at least the ones I can see so far. Excluding obvious power reductions, they seem to stay in about a 5 point range. None of these 30 point swings on the spot fringes like with E7 and E8.

I’m guessing E10 has a less eccentric orbit and/or better compensation for eccentricities, and that may be part of the reason they think they can dial down the power so much more than with the older spots.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

joblo said:


> Can't do it now, but when I get a chance, I'll check the E7 TIDs to see if the pattern holds, and then post the whole pattern for E7 and E8.
> 
> Based on what you said about E6 and the move pattern in the E10 schedule, though, I think the ConUS is all coming from Gilbert, i.e.:
> 
> ...


Somewheres I have an old capture of the TIDs that I can try to match up to transponders. One thing to note - the "2s4" style transponder labels in the PDFs I've been posting and the spot beam numbers in the graphics are based on ITU or FCC filings and differ some from Brian French's transponder numbers (which I believe TNGTony uses in his chart). We need to match channels to coverage areas to make sure they are correct.

And with that said, 61.5 joins the PDF party. I'm glad that this is the last E* location to look at. Those ITU files can be confusing.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo, it has been my experience that the fringe reports such as the ones from PR are the only indication of which ConUS satellite is doing a particular Tp.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

With Echo3 starting to feel a bit of pain (two TPs dieing in the last few monthes), maybe E6 may see some life over on the east coast... or put E6 in place of E5 and move E5 over to help out E3, similar to how E1 and E2 help each other out? 

James, John or anyone else know if there will be any uplink problems that you can immediatly see by having two satellites on the wing?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, the alogithm for E7 and E8 ...
*If this post confuses you ignore it - you don't need to know this information to watch TV - This will not be on the test.* 

Three digit numbers "xzz" - (that's not a typo)
Digit "x" is orbital slot: 0 for 119, 2 for 110
For ConUS beams "zz" is the downlink transponder (uplink matches)
TP1 at 110° is "201" (200 + TP Number), TP2 at 119° is "2" (TP Number)

For spotbeams we need to do math:
y=4 if the uplink is on the same transponder to the downlink (from Cheyenne)
y=5 if the uplink is on the same transponder to the downlink (from Gilbert)
y=6 if the uplink is on a same polarity transponder above TP10
y=7 if the uplink is on the adjacent transponder to the downlink
y=8 if the uplink is on a opposite polarity transponder above TP10
zz=y*10 + TP Number (effectively 200 + y*10 + TP Number on 110°)

Note that on E8 TP10 is used for spots ... (200 + y*10 + 10)
y=4 for an uplink on TP10 from Cheyenne: 200 + 4*10 + 10 = 250
y=5 for an uplink on TP10 from Gilbert: 200 + 5*10 + 10 = 260
y=6 for an uplink on TP20 (same polarity): 200 + 6*10 + 10 = 270
y=7 for an uplink on TP9 (adjacent): 200 + 7*10 + 10 = 280
y=8 for an uplink on TP19 (opposite): 200 + 8*10 + 10 = 290
(I'm adding the 200 to make the first digit 2 as required.)

The pattern follows for all TPs on E7 and E8 based on their uplink TP.

```
[B]E7 & E8[/B]
y=4: 1  3  5  7  9 up/down (on E7) "Uplink A"
     2  4  6  8 10 up/down (on E8) "Uplink A"

y=5: 1  3  5  7  9 up/down (on E7) "Uplink B"
     2  4  6  8 10 up/down (on E8) "Uplink B"

y=6:11 13 15 17 19 uplinks to
     1  3  5  7  9 spotbeams (on E7) - same polarity
    12 14 16 18 20 uplinks to
     2  4  6  8 10 spotbeams (on E8) - same polarity

y=7: 2  4  6  8 10 uplinks to
     1  3  5  7  9 spotbeams (on E7) - adjacent
     1  3  5  7  9 uplinks to
     2  4  6  8 10 spotbeams (on E8) - adjacent

y=8:12 14 16 18 20 uplinks to
     1  3  5  7  9 spotbeams (on E7) - opposite polarity
    11 13 15 17 19 uplinks to
     2  4  6  8 10 spotbeams (on E8) - opposite polarity

[B]E7:[/B]
 1s 2  3s 4  5s 6  7s 8  9s 10 11+ : up = down (uplink "a")
 4  -  4  -  4  -  4  -  4  - (y)
41    43    45    47    49
     [I]plus[/I]
 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 uplink "b" to
 1  1  3  3  5  5  7  7  9  9  1  1  3  3  5  5  7  7  9  9 spotbeams
 5  7  5  7  5  7  5  7  5  7  6  8  6  8  6  8  6  8  6  8 (y)
51 71 53 73 55 75 57 77 59 79 61 81 63 83 65 85 67 87 69 89

[B]E8:[/B]
 1  2s 3  4s 5  6s 7  8s 9 10s 11+ : up = down (uplink "a")
 -   4  -  4  -  4  -  4  -  4 (y)
    42    44    46    48    50
     [I]plus[/I]
 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 uplink "b" to
 2  2  4  4  6  6  8  8 10 10  2  2  4  4  6  6  8  8 10 10 spotbeams
 7  5  7  5  7  5  7  5  7  5  8  6  8  6  8  6  8  6  8  6 (y)
72 52 74 57 76 56 78 58 80 90 82 62 84 64 86 66 88 68 90 70 (+200)

[B]E10[/B]: 2xyz
x=uplink center (0=CO,1=AZ,2=WA,3=TX,4=IL,5=VA as previously posted)
z=last digit of downlink TP channel

y=4: Uplink TP = Downlink TP, Even
4 12 18 20 26 up/down

y=5: Uplink TP = Downlink TP, Odd
23 25 27 29 31 up/down

y=6: Uplink TP = Downlink TP + 2, Even
6 14 22 uplinks to
4 12 20 spotbeams

y=7: Uplink TP = Downlink TP - 10, Odd
13 15 17 19 21 uplinks to
23 25 27 29 31 spotbeams

y=8: Uplink TP = Downlink TP - 2, Even
2 10 16 24 uplinks to
4 12 18 26 spotbeams

y=9: Uplink TP = Downlink TP - 20, Odd
 3  5  7  9 11 uplinks to
23 25 27 29 31 spotbeams
```
Anyways ... the three digit TP numbers have been added as well as an extra page to the 110 file for "pre E10".


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> With Echo3 starting to feel a bit of pain (two TPs dieing in the last few monthes), maybe E6 may see some life over on the east coast... or put E6 in place of E5 and move E5 over to help out E3, similar to how E1 and E2 help each other out?
> 
> James, John or anyone else know if there will be any uplink problems that you can immediatly see by having two satellites on the wing?


I don't see any uplink problems.

E* 1 and E* 2 coexist because niether can do what the other is doing. They were strapped to complement each other. That is E* 1 was strapped to do only polarities associated with odd numbered transponders and E* 2 was strapped to do only polarities associated with even numbered transponders.

One wonders where the Alaska and Hawaii lobes would fall if E* 5 or E* 6 were used at 61.5.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> OK, the alogithm for E7 and E8 ...


Thanks, James&#8230; nice work! 

That is what I expected for E7 after seeing E8.



> y=4 if the uplink is on the same transponder to the downlink (from Cheyenne)
> y=5 if the uplink is on the same transponder to the downlink (from Gilbert)


But as I indicated previously, I think the Cheyenne/Gilbert assumption is backwards, based on what we can see in the E10 schedule. Specifically, the following are the only moves that end at the Cheyenne and Gilbert uplinks. (Recall that in 2xyz, x = 0 for Cheyenne and x = 1 for Gilbert.)

049 ->	2153	Honolulu, HI
254 -> 2042	Denver/Colorado Springs, CO
254 ->	2044	Colorado Springs, CO
278 ->	2046	Fairbanks/Juneau, AK
284 ->	2055	Puerto Rico
306 ->	2042	Denver, CO
322 ->	2042	Denver, CO

So unless you believe that along with everything else they have to do, the E* engineers have decided to move Cheyenne uplinks to Gilbert and vice versa, I think it's likely that with E7 and E8, y = 4 means Gilbert, and y = 5 (and 6, 7, and 8) means Cheyenne.

And if E6 receive antennas are aimed more towards AZ, then it makes sense that the E8 ConUS would be uplinked from there, too, because having all ConUS at one uplink would make it easier to shift channels around from one ConUS tp to another for load balancing and so on.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

mindwarp said:


> I see in PR that TP 3 that was dead for a while here going at more than 70 and other TPs went dead


Mindwarp, do you get a picture on channels 217 and 221?

If not, please post a list of all your transponder readings for 110.

Neljtorres, technoguy, or anyone else in Peurto Rico, do you see a signal on tp 3 and/or channels 217 and 221?

(There's a software bug that can sometimes lead to false signal readings on various transponders. You can see it manifested in the following report, which appeared April 14 in this SatGuys post. I've also seen it once before on one of my receivers, so I'm confident Voyager6 is neither crazy nor incompetent, even though these readings are obviously incorrect.)



Voyager6 said:


> From Zip Code 21921 SD105 522 Receiver 6:15am EDT
> 
> TP 1 104
> TP 2 93 Spot
> ...


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Three questions now come to mind,
1- How much is left on E-6?
2- Is there a time table for moving what's left on E-6 to another bird?
3- Will E-6 be moved? Possabily to 61.5 as a back-up for the ailing E-3 bird?


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

Yesssssssss No more 121 or 105 Superdishes. I have hated those big honken dishes ever since they have came out. I will not miss installing these at all. I figure I have put in at least 2000 of them.. No more Dp 34 switches and dual cable to the receiver locations.. Yes single lines with a seperator the way it was meant to be.. Good job echostar FINNALY!!!!!!!


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll finally admit which DMA I'm really in when Macon moves on Friday - since now I won't have to change anything (Dish 500 with a 300 pointed at 61.5)

Good to see the consolidation and elimination of the need for the "big honkin' dishes" for many markets...


----------



## STX (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi all, I'm in the Virgin Islands very close to Puerto Rico and I registered here simply to try to find out why my favorite channel FSTV channel 9415 disappeared a few weeks ago along with about a hundred other channels on the 110 satellites. I understand from a little bit of quick reading here and elsewhere that the new EchoStar 10 is going to be all spot beam channels so that many of the channels I'm now missing will be gone for good but what I'd really like to know is whether channels like Free Speech TV 9415 and other nonlocal channels will be coming back again for me as I wouldn't understand any reason for those to become spot beam channels. Thanks in advance


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Many "ConUS" channels moved from E6 to E8. The newer satellite (E8) concentrates it's power more on the US. FSTV didn't become a spot beam channel - it just moved to a satellite with less coverage where you are.


----------



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello,
I live in the Dallas area and would like to subscribe to the German language pack. The website states that a Superdish is required (satellite 121), which I do not want to install in addition to my Dish 1000. It is my understanding that international channels will be moved from 121 to other satellite locations throughout this year. Does anybody know if I will be able to receive this programming with my current setup? In other words will these channels be moved and if yes, when and what will the new satellite location be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

yence99 said:


> Hello,
> I live in the Dallas area and would like to subscribe to the German language pack. The website states that a Superdish is required (satellite 121), which I do not want to install in addition to my Dish 1000. It is my understanding that international channels will be moved from 121 to other satellite locations throughout this year. Does anybody know if I will be able to receive this programming with my current setup? In other words will these channels be moved and if yes, when and what will the new satellite location be?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If they move. it will be to the wings(61.5 and 148). You will have to add another dish to get them, anyway.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

However with one of the wings you will get a Dish300/500, as opposed to a Superdish...


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

joblo said:


> Mindwarp, do you get a picture on channels 217 and 221?
> 
> If not, please post a list of all your transponder readings for 110.
> 
> ...


Joblo:
We got ch 221 and 217 but not from tp 3,they were move to tp 14,Mindwarp report still acurate we have no signal from tp 3 also tps that should become spotbeans for our area(tp 18,20,23 and 29) have no signal either.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

joblo said:


> If not, please post a list of all your transponder readings for 110.


110 Report from Puerto Rico
Tp 1 70
Tp 2 65
Tp 3 48 (came to life just right now at my report)
Tp 4 0
Tp 5 70
Tp 6 64
Tp 7 0
Tp 8 65
Tp 9 69
Tp 10 45
Tp 11 80
Tp 12 0
Tp 13 0
Tp 14 65
Tp 15 62
Tp 16 68
Tp 17 0
Tp 18 0
Tp 19 70
Tp 20 0
Tp 21 75
Tp 22 66
Tp 23 0
Tp 24 60
Tp 25 (spot) 125
Tp 26 0
Tp 27 0
Tp 29 0
Tp 31 0


----------

